# I HAVE TWO WORDS FOR THE DEMOCRAT PARTY......." BRING IT "..!!!



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

*The DEMOCRATS want CIVIL UNREST....Well guess what......You Pussy Ass Liberals better get a MUCH BIGGER ARMY !*
*
And don't think about bringing CHINA into your " Little " shit show....be the worst thing you ever did !

You already tried it with the COVID-19 Virus and you and they got your asses kicked...!




You've got a HUGE problem from the outset......!!!!






*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

*SEE THE BELOW PICTURE.................!*
*
THOSE ARE PAID THUGS WHO ARE GOING TO REGRET 
WHAT THEY'VE DONE !

AND THE TRUTH WILL COME OUT WHO " REALLY " PAID 
THOSE FILTHY THUGS !!

AND THE PEOPLE WHO PAID THOSE THUGS ARE GOING 
TO BE VISITING A " 13 KNOT " **REAL SOON .....!

THIS IS WAR FOLKS.....DEMOCRATS WANTED IT, NOW THEY
BETTER OWN IT......NO TURNING BACK NOW !!






*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

You liberals have blood on your hands for what you’ve created......!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2020)

Two words?  Another of your ilk’s broken promises.  Here are two words, dumbass.  Bugger off.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Two words?  Another of your ilk’s broken promises.  Here are two words, dumbass.  Bugger off.


I'm no Einstein, but I think that's three words.
Wait, maybe dumbass isnt a word.
Maybe Dumb ass is two and buggeroff is one.


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm no Einstein, but I think that's three words.
> Wait, maybe dumbass isnt a word.
> Maybe Dumb ass is two and buggeroff is one.


You had me at you’re no Einstein.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You had me at you’re no Einstein.


Two words, I'm no Einstein.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Two words?  Another of your ilk’s broken promises.  Here are two words, dumbass.  Bugger off.


*Hey Bob.....Bob on the Knob.*
*
You stay right where you are .....safe behind that keyboard...
*
*I'm protecting my Businesses and others....you don't want to meet my group.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm protecting my Businesses and others....you don't want to meet my group.*


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob.....Bob on the Knob.*
> 
> *You stay right where you are .....safe behind that keyboard...*
> 
> *I'm protecting my Businesses and others....you don't want to meet my group.*


I would love to meet your group, you wacko little pussy. Actually, you don’t have a group


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7358


Where did you find nono’s picture?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 330237, member: 2987"
View attachment 7358
/QUOTE

*That would be you " Bob "....*
*Your Neanderthal features are prominent, except for that upper lip that I have 
hooked/torn repeatedly and now you have a rather " distinct " feature for all 
to ponder....
Notice how he poses in his spare room with his " Duck " trophies on the wall ....
and those Ozark mutton chop sideburns are so CM it's frightening.... 

Just for the record " Bob the Knob " how and what did you marry, is the DNA a 
female carbon copy of " Yours " right down to the old wooden porch...

Psssssst .....it's ok........you can tell us.*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> I would love to meet your group, you wacko little pussy. Actually, you don’t have a group


*Don't vandalize and you won't have a worry......*



messy said:


> Where did you find nono’s picture?


*Your " Brother " Bob the Knob is slow dripping the family photos...
You do have the same " Upper " lip trait from repeated hook setting .....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm protecting my Businesses and others....you don't want to meet my group.*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7370



*Now you're on to old movie " Actors ".....you wish you were....*

*He's a lot thinner than you and your " Messy " brother....

Hey wait a minute....he does have a hint of " Hook Lip "...is that...na.
Well maybe...is that your upstream DNA....?*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)




----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7371









*Was it a " Hook " or a " Hair " Bob the Slob....?*


----------

